# Haunted Ebay



## AuctionGuy

Have you ever noticed how many haunted items sell on Ebay


----------



## radiobob

Yes, I just now posted in another thread that I once bid on a haunted piano. Lots of haunted stuff out there, possessed too.

Bob


----------



## Fantc

I never noticed. Does that make the price go up or down?


----------

